#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  just a question for every one

## MissRachel

has any one yet to decypher what bullfrogsrule is trying to say or hint at? ive been reading all his posts and im even more confused than when im started. the lack of punctuation isnt helping any, but even when i know were a sentence ends, the next sentence is just beyond recognition. every once and a great while he/she/whatever makes a coherent statement, but as a whole, im lost like a drifter at sea. can any one help me try and make sense of these postings and comments?

----------


## morningstar

To me, its obvious that hes a troll who claims hes got schizo & thats why hes allowed to post.

----------


## Otakukin

> To me, its obvious that hes a troll who claims hes got schizo & thats why hes allowed to post.


As someone whose got friends with schizophrenia I'd have to say that I think you'd be right in that assumption.

----------


## Derek

Lol well I guess it's worked out enough attention to get a thread dedicated. some posts have seemed completely normal, while other posts are N/A. I just figure either the schizo deal is serious or it's a attempt to get attention.......maybe he's sane and we can't understand what he's saying because WE'RE all crazy! Lol ok not really but yeah, I just choose to bypass it

----------


## morningstar

> As someone whose got friends with schizophrenia I'd have to say that I think you'd be right in that assumption.


Yes, its quite easy to make out if someone is trying to express something sensical even if he is not using proper grammer/english & if hes being a little gibberish. BUt in this case, if you overlook the grammer what you get is absolute BS.
Whats not good is, apart from being irritating, this can affect the integrity of the website, there is a chance that a lot of people may have clicked on his post (hes all over the forums) & prospective new users must have left as soon as they read them.

----------


## Gawain

My feeling on him, is that somewhere in Europe, there is a bridge missing it's troll. I don't even lurk here for the most part anymore because he's polluted up the forum so much.

----------


## Xerxes

I just browsed through the forums and about 90% of the threads and posts i saw where by bullfrogsrule. Seems to me like trolling since I cant make sence of his posts.

----------


## Kazahel

Well my guess was that its just an alias(bait) on a hook. And because my thread was deleted so quickly and no reason has been given after I PMd asking for one... meanwhile there is this gibberish everywhere as others have said... well then..... I take my guess.

----------


## Deacan Lionsbane

I try to ignore it as much as possible, i've seen very little quality information from this person. I would suggest that the person who owns the account and posts through it goes and learns some sentence structure.

Also, I have to agree, a lot of posts are BFR's and it does seem to be trolling.

----------


## zero

an excerpt from Merrell Dow's explanation of schizophrenia



"Talking Nonsense

This generally occurs when a person is in the active phase of his illness. It can re-emerge sometimes when medications are too low or stress is too high. What the patient says becomes incomprehensible to those around him either because sentences are unconnected to each other, or else because there seems to be no point to the stories told, or else because topics seem to switch with great frequency. Words may take on special meanings in schizophrenia either because they trigger private associations or because attention is paid to individual sounds rather than hole words. For instance "psychiatry" may sound like "sigh Kaya tree" & the topic may switch suddenly from a discussion of psychiatry to a discussion about mystical trees. Certain words may be avoided because they sound harsh or evil. Sometimes intonations are changed for similar reasons. Sometimes language is used as an incantation to ward off threats. Difficulty making sense to others is a symptom of the acute phase of the illness. It is almost impossible to communicate with patients when they are in this phase & it is very frustrating to family.

Try to communicate non-verbally. Sometimes communication through writing works, as thoughts tend to be more organized in writing. Do not force yourself to listen & understand; it will usually lead to headache & irritation. When talking to others, however, do not speak as if the patient were absent. Do not tease or mimic him. Most people use one side of their brain for language & the other side for art or music or movement. If the language side is disturbed, it might be a good idea to concentrate on the other side & encourage patients to draw, sing, or play an instrument, to exercise or dance. These are other ways of communicating which might prove to be effective.

Like other positive symptoms, thought disturbances respond to a reduction of stress & an increase in antipsychotic medication. Preoccupations These are fixed ideas, not necessarily false (like delusions) but overvalued. They take on extraordinary importance & take up an inordinate amount of thought time. One idea often returns & returns. Frequently it is a worry about doing the right thing or doing it well or in time. Characteristically, the worry grows & becomes unrealistic. A common sequence of events is for the worry to take up so much of a person's time that the "right thing" does not get done & its not being done is then attributed to the bad motives of others. Or it may be rationalized as God's wish. OR, frequently, the person may decide he's physically unable to carry out the task.

Example of unrealistic explanation: "I can't get up because I'm paralyzed." "I'm supposed to stay in bed today because it's the Lord's day." "If I get up, I'll get hurt." These kinds of explanations sound odd to others but to the schizophrenic they seem warranted. They do not understand why others see them merely as "excuses". To them they explain the facts better than any other explanation. Sometimes these preoccupations have a mystifying character to them. They seem to require puzzling over & decoding.

The schizophrenic spends much time in this kind of puzzling activity & that is why he thinks he has solved mysteries that others haven't, since they spent no time at it. When lost in thought, schizophrenics do not want to be distracted. They feel they have important work to do to try & come to the bottom of the puzzle & they do not appreciate offers of conversation or shared activities at those times. Preoccupations are usually seen in the active phase of the illness but may continue into the convalescent stage. They may take the form of daydreaming.

They must not be allowed to control the life of the patient or the life of those around him. Distraction is helpful as is a structure or daily routine that does not permit too much time for sitting & thinking. The necessities of life: sleep, good food, exercise, fresh air, cleanliness, health & social interactions must be maintained. Preoccupations must not be allowed to interfere. Increased meds may be required"

if he is playing schizo he plays very well. a forum may not be the best place in his current phase. the thought disorder called mania seems to be what ails him that we notice; I like the term "word salad".

----------


## zero

I don't call you stupid just incoherent. if we were what we ate...it don't work that way. maybe your just a tweeker.

----------


## MissRachel

> i talk code gov has been since their first war especially since the first comunication device by wire and code (ha solid choice) i understand alot prefer to write in code or intelagent design its actually quite facinating if you ever ask a question most times then not (solid choice) i tend to answer if you calling me stupid what does that make all of you



never called you stupid, but if your going to be talking in code, at least let the rest of us know what the crack or key is. so you dont look really incoherent and babbling.

----------


## Shadow Weaver

> has any one yet to decypher what bullfrogsrule is trying to say or hint at? ive been reading all his posts and im even more confused than when im started. the lack of punctuation isnt helping any, but even when i know were a sentence ends, the next sentence is just beyond recognition. every once and a great while he/she/whatever makes a coherent statement, but as a whole, im lost like a drifter at sea. can any one help me try and make sense of these postings and comments?



There is no sense to them. And it is a mystery to me why Bullfrog and his/her alterego wwsorittyknowpoptoglove have yet to be delt with, there are some great ideas and posts on this forum, but it is geting to the point that it isn't worth the trouble of sorting throught all of the trash to get to them.

----------


## EtuMalku

> im waiting confermation at the 600 club i welcome all for big get together in my new home and if i get banned once i put it in the scap yard 
> 
> cause zelda got chased away my new home i have big plans for


LOL, good luck with that place . . . you'll last 1 post

----------


## TheLost

> solid are voises and delusion i just wish you not
> 
> my solid choice is to great the matrix because jsp diablo are really afraid they condemned the matrix so sorta seek dayjavue



We are sick too from our loss. It was our fault and if you are willing to rebuild with us then you are welcome. We shall not be cast out again.

----------


## TheLost

We are no longer barred. So welcome home and enjoy our Sanctuary.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Well I can't speak too much for BFR only to say that in my experience there is nothing more to be gained from schizophrenic word soup that you cannot get from them when they are medicated and intelligible. Point of fact is I have read posts where the person in question was intelligible, cogent, and made excellent points and provided wonderful information. The problem was those types of posts ceased to be the norm several months ago and what we got left with was an unintelligible word soup about the matrix and computers. As for Zelda and Emma, not starlets but one of the last moderators to run this site (into the ground) and one of her groupies. Anyway the point being there is a fairly extensive archive of BFR's posts if you feel that you can gather any meaning from them but, there will be no more posts by them.

I think it is important though to address some of the things you said in your post. Firstly, I never accepted an occult explanation for mental illness. I think it's stretching things to blame a deep connection to the cosmos to a chemical imbalance in the brain. Sometimes the simple explanation is the best one. Secondly I've always found that unmedicated and unmaintained mental illness is dangerous in occult studies. An adept should be strong and sound of mind, even if they need a chemical agent to help them achieve that mental fortitude. The forces, entities, and introspection involved can exacerbate existing conditions and actually bring to the surface potential illness. Anyone thinking of beginning a serious occult study should have a psychiatric evaluation to make sure their mind is fit enough on it's own to tackle such things. Lastly there is a part of the human brain that has a deep seated need to make sense of things. It's impossible to shut off and difficult to ignore. It is that part of our brain that makes us stare at a seemingly random arrangement looking for the pattern to it. Sometimes it makes us see meaning and pattern where there is only randomness and nonsense. 

If you find enlightenment in the ramblings of the mad then so be it. I won't discourage you from your path. I simply think it is necessary to present multiple sides of everything to allow all others seeking wisdom to thoroughly examine the issue from multiple points of view. You are welcome here to study as you please provided you follow the simple rules we have.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Nope there will be no deletion. Our membership is aware that there is an ignore feature available if they no longer want to read the BFR backlog. As long as the post is not terribly disruptive I try not to delete anything since the old mods here were a bit deletion happy which resulted in a gutting of our archives.

----------


## NewAeon93

I am trained in counseling and some psychiatry, and do the majority of my work with the mentally ill. I also have a couple of friends with schizophrenia, and I must say, I think he's faking. He may suffer from some other mental illness, or from a desperate need to spew nonsense all over these fora, but most schizophrenic word salad I've encountered, while nonsensical, at least makes sense in terms of sentence structure etc. The sentence may be "Last night the aliens came through my window and masturbated into my hair while the CIA recorded it", but it's usually correct in terms of grammar and the structuring of their sentences. He could possibly be on a lot of drugs or drunk? The singleminded devotion to either promoting or destroying the COS, which he seems to call Hells Angels, and initially I thought he was talking about the biker club, seems inconsistent with schizophrenia as well. Ah well, I see he's finally been banned. Now I can post here without him immediately following every one of my posts with some nonsense about me being a "sheep" and not following witchcraft according to his definition of it, due to my Thelemic orientation. Ah, relief.

----------


## Astral Eye

I once spent half an hour trying to read his sentences (if you could call it that. What really bugs me though is that he posts what seems like 100 times a day! He's like Jedwood!

----------

